# MOVING TO MALAGA - Wanna meet new people.



## Stacie-ox (Sep 6, 2012)

*Hiyaaa, 

Im moving to malaga on the 17th sept and wondered if anybody who speaks english will be free to hang out and maybe make friends ext. 

hope to hear from someone soon 


stacie. xx*


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stacie-ox said:


> *Hiyaaa,
> 
> Im moving to malaga on the 17th sept and wondered if anybody who speaks english will be free to hang out and maybe make friends ext.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

if you do a search of the forum you'll find quite a lot of members in that area - I'm pretty sure there's at least one recent thread specifically about meeting up


----------



## Stacie-ox (Sep 6, 2012)

ahhh thanks i will take a look


----------



## Stacie-ox (Sep 6, 2012)

*...*

you live in malaga?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stacie-ox said:


> you live in malaga?


no - he lives in cloud cuckoo spam land & is now departed


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The best way to meet people is to register for some Spanish lessons. Either go to the ayuntamiento (town hall) or look around for adverts for group lessons. It also depends what part of Malaga you live in and your age and circumstances.

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The best way to meet people is to register for some Spanish lessons. Either go to the ayuntamiento (town hall) or look around for adverts for group lessons. It also depends what part of Malaga you live in and your age and circumstances.

Jo xxx


----------



## laurenp (Sep 10, 2012)

hey stacie! there's a few of us young girls looking to meet people, it seems to be really hard in malaga for some reason! apparently on here you have to post 5 messages before your private message function is activated so i'm trying to do that then i will PM you! besitos


----------



## Stacie-ox (Sep 6, 2012)

Heya! Yeah iv heard its really hard to meet new people! have you got facebook??? 
Are you already living in Malaga?
Stacie. x


----------



## laurenp (Sep 10, 2012)

Stacie-ox said:


> Heya! Yeah iv heard its really hard to meet new people! have you got facebook???
> Are you already living in Malaga?
> Stacie. x


hey! yeah i'm already here i live in the centre. I am trying to work out how to private message on here but i cant! i'm hard to find on facebook, i have a different name on there but if you want to give me yours i'll add you, if not, i'm keep trying to work out this private message thingy!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

laurenp said:


> hey! yeah i'm already here i live in the centre. I am trying to work out how to private message on here but i cant! i'm hard to find on facebook, i have a different name on there but if you want to give me yours i'll add you, if not, i'm keep trying to work out this private message thingy!


your PM facility should be activated by now - or very soon when the software next updates

click the name of the person you want to PM & you'll get a dropdown - pick 'send Private Message' & Roberto es tu tío


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Stacie and Lauren,

I live in Montemar and have been finding it very hard to meet more people. I am about 20 minutes from Malaga centre by train so could easily drop by and meet up if any of you fancy it? 

Let me know. I am 24, easy going, up for a laugh.

Thanks,
Claire
x


----------

